# Malta/Solana Hotel Mellieha



## nerodog (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi everyone...been looking ahead to 2021. Came across this property. Has anyone ever stayed or familiar with it ? Many thanks.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 14, 2020)

Not familiar with that hotel, but yes with the location/town because that's where our exchange was in 2008 - which I wouldn't choose again. Instead I would choose Valletta for location, or very close to, unless you want something right on a beach. 

Have you been to Malta? I guess it depends on what you plan to do and how you want to get around. We hated driving in Malta, about as much as inner-city Italy - it was so nerve-wracking that for a few days, we left our rental car in the timeshare garage (where it got badly scratched by a hit-and-run), and used the bus instead. Bus service was decent and inexpensive, but slow from Mellieha because everything connected thru Valletta. I suppose some travelers use taxis, we don't ever. Mellieha is fairly close to the Gozo ferry, was one good point.

It's a very interesting country - especially prehistory and goddess culture - and I'm so glad we went. Highlight was the Hypogeum, older than the pyramids, which you have to reserve way in advance, or did in 2008.

One of my favorite travel stories ever happened in Malta - it's long, and I may come back to share it.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 15, 2020)

Laurie said:


> Not familiar with that hotel, but yes with the location/town because that's where our exchange was in 2008 - which I wouldn't choose again. Instead I would choose Valletta for location, or very close to, unless you want something right on a beach.
> 
> Have you been to Malta? I guess it depends on what you plan to do and how you want to get around. We hated driving in Malta, about as much as inner-city Italy - it was so nerve-wracking that for a few days, we left our rental car in the timeshare garage (where it got badly scratched by a hit-and-run), and used the bus instead. Bus service was decent and inexpensive, but slow from Mellieha because everything connected thru Valletta. I suppose some travelers use taxis, we don't ever. Mellieha is fairly close to the Gozo ferry, was one good point.
> 
> ...


Hi Laurie ! Thx for your input.. no I've never been to Malta but we enjoy history and thought it might be something for next year.. saw Radisson Golden sands too so I'm just researching  and getting an idea. We would probably  be doing more guided tours in a small group scale to see the sights. ‍


----------



## Laurie (Jun 15, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Hi Laurie ! Thx for your input.. no I've never been to Malta but we enjoy history and thought it might be something for next year.. saw Radisson Golden sands too so I'm just researching  and getting an idea. We would probably  be doing more guided tours in a small group scale to see the sights. ‍


Got it! In that case I would personally choose Golden Sands for its beach, and only if they'd be likely to have all the small-group tours you'd like. But Mellieha may be more convenient for that, and also if you like more restaurants choices within walking distance. I don't recall that the Maltese cuisine was among our favorites - lots of rabbit dishes.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 15, 2020)

Thx for all the info... not a big rabbit eater...lolol... good to know.  It's been in my radar for a long time. Looks interesting  and then theres Gozo... so I'll see what I can pull.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Thx for all the info... not a big rabbit eater...lolol... good to know.  It's been in my radar for a long time. Looks interesting  and then theres Gozo... so I'll see what I can pull.


One more thing occurs to me - our trip was pre-GPS, so part of our driving problem was lack of street signs with names or route #'s when trying to navigate w/ paper map (coupled with reckless aggressive drivers, + driving on the left). Now that we use travel wifi + phone GPS, a rental car would probably be less headache on that count.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 16, 2020)

Laurie said:


> One more thing occurs to me - our trip was pre-GPS, so part of our driving problem was lack of street signs with names or route #'s when trying to navigate w/ paper map (coupled with reckless aggressive drivers, + driving on the left). Now that we use travel wifi + phone GPS, a rental car would probably be less headache on that count.


As I get older, I rather leave the driving to someone  else. I'm content to look out the window or be a co pilot!!


----------



## nerodog (Aug 23, 2020)

Malta again!!!  Anyone book a 2 bed at Golden Sands ?? I cant seem to find any pix.  Just the 1 BR. Thinking of Dec 2021 .


----------



## shorep (Oct 23, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Hi Laurie ! Thx for your input.. no I've never been to Malta but we enjoy history and thought it might be something for next year.. saw Radisson Golden sands too so I'm just researching  and getting an idea. We would probably  be doing more guided tours in a small group scale to see the sights. ‍


Golden sands is a very nice place to stay, bus service to and from Valletta,and other towns, near the Gozo ferry port, nice beach and plenty of walks, horse riding, food in hotel is very good.This place costs £100+ a night for normal guests, we have used exchange from RCI a few times, indoor&outdoor pools.


----------



## shorep (Oct 25, 2020)

You can have a guided tour in a limo service with a knowledgeable local, many open top tour bus companies, harbour tours from Sliema,(nice shopping mall),local food is seafood, pasta,pizza/traditional english bacon&eggs,roast beef etc,local beer very light lager,3-5%,english spoken throughout the island, and cakes&pastries to die for, hot July&August.A ferry to Gozo island is a few dollars, but you need euros, this island has bus tours, the electrics are UK three pin or euro 2 pin, local bus is the way to get around, cheap and plenty of advice.Enjoy


----------

